# Need a new middle size drain machine.



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok, guys your going to tear me a new one over this thread.

I was doing a drain clean today and kinked my cable, it peeeed me of big time, it was one of those days.

I did get the drain cleared with the k1500.

Now my drum machine got the raw end of the deal big time. I just threw it of the roof in my temper. Lol. I even pulled my dolls heads off.

So now I need to go buy a new machine and wanted too know what you guys would use for roof vent access cleaning. 

I know they don't make rubber units so that's outa the question.

Is there anywhere in okc where I can just go buy a decent one.

Any help or knowledge would be great.

Please let me know what you use and why you like it. 

I'm defo going to go get a new mid size but input is needed.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

I use a K-75 sectional machine a lot. No trouble with kinking cable and easy to carry onto the roof.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

K-60 - Very small. Very portable. Very Powerful.

Uses 5/8" and/or 7/8" cable. Together with the K-1500 you are set for everything.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Gorlitz GO 50, 1/2 or 3/8 cable as needed.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> K-60 - Very small. Very portable. *Very Powerful.*
> 
> Uses 5/8" and/or 7/8" cable. Together with the K-1500 you are set for everything.





Not so sure about that ???


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

If I were to ever get on a roof I would only use a drill & some J or 1.25" Eel cable.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Spartan 100


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

What kind did you throw off the roof?


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

It was a national, it didn't even make a mark on it.

The bearings are shot though and I can't be messing with it anymore, it's one of those things were you just have to let go.

It's earned me good money and it's time to put it to the kerb.

It's far to heavy anyway.

Time for a upgrade.

It needs new bearings and a cable.

I want something I can see into that I know the cable has gone back as it should.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Get one of these. "Professional quality" and they allow you to compete in the $49.95 market! And they are easily replaceable if thrown from a rooftop.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Right, sewer ratz, that machine is the finest quality available. 

Lol.

I bet it works as good as a chocolate fire guard.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Got the k50. 

$830 

Also a pic of the k1500 I got pretty cheap.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd consider the K-50 to be a secondary machine, not really a mid-range machine. You should look at the K-60 since you seem to like the Ridgid style machine, or you could always get you some 7/8" cable and save you some money and run it in your K-1500 and do the same thing. 

Some Good Machine to Look at in the Mid Range category

Spartan 300 
http://www.spartantool.com/drain-cleaning-machine-model-300-products-469.php?page_id=675

Trojan Pony
http://www.trojanworldwide.com/pony.html

Gorlitz 62
http://www.gorlitz.com/pc_combined_...FF3D74&pc_id=AFF2EA2EE9B149BF8278A2CBEBFF3D74

Any of those 3 would be great choices imo, K-60 would be good for you too as your used to the Ridgid style, but I'd consider any of the other 3 listedc above as the better options.


----------

